# ISO/Kourobeides recipe



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

I love these powdered sugar covered butter cookies! :lips: Unfortunately my MIL isnt giving.  

Im also ISO a recipe for stuffed grape leaves since my greek hubby loves these things even though he loves my spicy west indian cooking.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Maybe she doesn't give you the recipe because she cannot understand what you are asking for 

Take it the bright side 

You are looking for *kourabiedes*.

Click Here ( Cookie recipe Exchange)


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Shawty - How about sharing some of those 'spicy West Indian' recipes with us?!!!


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Thanks Athenaeus. My MIL knows what Im talking about because I asked when she finished making them. I just haven't gotten it.

Marm,

That may be a problem since Ive never measured anything.  I usually just throw stuff into a pot and season to my taste. I have my staple spices: "hot" curry made by ecaf (every Bajan uses this brand) or Indian Head (when we cant find ecaf), white & black peppercorns (I used the powdered stuff when Im desparate), hot hungarian paprika, and salt. Im sure I have a few more but that's all I can remember off the top of my head.

Curry Beef with Rice & Peas (pigeon peas) or Cow Peas or Blackeye Peas

I make this by adding curry to the sprinkle of salt & pepper before I brown it and add the veggies, spices and beef broth. Later the potatoes and carrots. Then let it simmer on a low flame till the beef in nice and soft (?)

Stewed Chicken with Rice & Peas
Same as the curry beef just not a lot of curry.

my version of Guyanese Cookup Rice
Salt pork, salt fish, yellow split peas and rice all cooked in coconut milk with seasonings. Cook it to your tastes.

Lentil Soup (I cook this with a ham hock) 
Basic lentil soup recipe adding NO CHICKEN BASE! God how I hate that stuff. Way too salty.

and a few other things. I mainly cook your usual basic fare, just with a little more fire. I love Roti but could never get anyone to share. Roti is made using what resembles a very soft tortilla, curry chicken or beef with chunks of potatoes and other veggies. It kinda looks like they used a curry beef recipe as the filling for a soft tortilla.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Look here for stuffed grape leaf recipes.


----------



## dear abby (Mar 7, 2002)

Merveilleux! 

Dear Abby looks forward to the authentic dolmades recipe from our Greek friend! Dear Abby believes one should always seek out an authentic source for an authentic recipe!

Merci mon amie!

Abby


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Thanks Athenaeus! I dont sleep much now and will be looking forward to the recipe.


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Some time ago , a member from the Carribean posted a recipe about salt fish.
As we discussed we discovered that in Carribean you cook the salt fish the way we cook it in Mani-Greece,
Both areas were connected with Colonial England and Navy so it's not so suprising that we share some dishes.

One of the most tasty dishes of Mani is Vine Leaves stuffed with Cod fish.

Diane Kochilas includes this recipe in her book.

It combines both traditions and it's a very good alternatibe shawty cat for the lent period.
if your mother in law asks who told you such crap, reply to her " a woman that comes from a village that they kill stupid people and they eat them as well and she will be our neighbour soon" 

I give you just the ingredients because you know how to fold leaves .
I copy Kochilas formula that makes 70 dolmades.

*Vine Leaves Stuffed with Salt Cod and Served with Tomato-Flavored Egg-and-Lemon Sauce*

1 piece salt cod fillet, about 21/2 pounds
One 22- ounce jar vineleaves in brine
1/2 cup extra virgin olive oil
3 cups finely chopped white and tender green parts of scallions
1/2 cup long grain rice, preferably basmati
3 large firm , ripe tomatoes, peeled, seeded and finely chopped.
Salt and freshly groud pepper to taste
1/2 cup finely chopped fresh mint
1/2 finely chopped fresh fllat-leag parsley
2 large eggs
juice of 2 lemons.

Preparation of the stuffing

1.Rehydrate the salt cod
2. When ready rinse the vine leaves in a colander. Blanch in batches if necessary for about 3 min to soften. Drain, rinse under cold running water and snip away the tough stems.
3.Shred the cod. Heat 1/4 cup of the olive oil in a large heavy skillet over medium heat and cook the scallions, stirring until wilted.
Add the shredded cod and rice. Reduce the heat to low and stir ti combine. Add one third of the grated tomatoes and 1/2 cup water and cook the mixture over very low heat until the liquid has been absorbed, 5 to 7 minutes. Remove from the heat and let cool slightly.
Season with salt and pepper add the chopped mint and parsley and stir in one egg sligthtly beaten


----------

